# What characters would you like to have seen more written about?



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

There seems to be alot of characters and people in Tolkien's works that have very little lineage/history to them. I'd like to know who you think (along with reasons of course) would have been the best to have more written about.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 6, 2003)

I want more Finrod. Being the wisest of the Eldar (or was it just the Noldor?), I'd love to read more material along the lines of the Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth. More Tom Bombadil would be nice, but I have to admit that he drives me slightly crazy with all his songs.


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 7, 2003)

Well obviously I would have appreciated more Feanor but I guess that is impossible so I am ok with that. I would also like to see more Finrod. More Glorfindel. More of alot of people. Tom Bombadil I am satisfied and want no more or less as I am with Goldberry. I think more on The Witch King would have also been nice, but Tolkien doesnt really tell stories from the evil peoples point of view too much.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

Agh! I forgot to put Glorfindell and an 'Other' option! Could a Mod help me out?!


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 7, 2003)

I wish that Tolkien had written more about Maedhros. Although he is one of the principal characters of the Silmarillion, there is actually very little detail of his characters and his dialogue is small.


----------



## Maerbenn (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *I want more Finrod. Being the wisest of the Eldar (or was it just the Noldor?), I'd love to read more material along the lines of the Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth.*


 At least he is called 'noblest of all the Ñoldor in the tales of Beleriand' in _Last Writings_.


> _Originally posted by Feanorian _
> *I think more on The Witch King would have also been nice, but Tolkien doesnt really tell stories from the evil peoples point of view too much. *


 Try _Tal-Elmar_ in volume XII.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 7, 2003)

In the past I lost sleep wondering about Gildor Inglorion, who I have a crush on. But now I must say I like that very little is known of him.

Lately I have come to regret that we get little or no dialog from many of the princes of the Noldor. I have wondered about Fingon in specific. I'd also like to hear from Aegnor himself about his love for Andreth.

If you had asked this several months ago I'd have said Finrod. There is no doubt about it. When I heard about the Athrabeth (thanks to Maedhros who told me which book it is in) I was eager to read it and was not disapointed. My favorite elf was even more great to me and it was amazing to hear so many of his thoughts and kind words. I count myself fortunate for that glimpse into his mind and character. Not knowing a character's history is a good kind of mystery to me, whereas wanting to know more about what the character is like is not. 

So by 'more written about', for me can mean 'hearing the thoughts of'.

If I could have such a thing with another character it would probably be one of the Noldor. I am thinking Finarfin?

On the other hand, Daeron might be very interesting to hear from.

I could give this general answer: any Elda with some interesting thoughts to share or stories to tell.

But if I learned that somehow more information on Gildor was avaialable... I would have a Tolkien feast, and let the mystery go. Okay, I'll do it: I pick Gildor Inglorion because he grabs my interest like few others have, and more than any other he causes me to wonder. 

PS: Elendil3119, wisest of the exiles according to the Eldar.


----------



## Captain (Jul 7, 2003)

I want to know a lot more about the Mouth of Sauron. He seemed out of place. I understand in early drafts the Witch King killed Eowyn and plays the Mouth of Sauron role. Knowing that the Mouth seems like an afterthought.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

Jeez so many people want Silmarillion dwellers! That's nearly impossible! Haha... The Silmarillion is vague on tons of characters! Oh well... I of course would have loved to see the Witch-King. But then again now that I think about it some more, the IthrynLuin would have been nice...


----------



## Eol (Jul 23, 2003)

Glorfindel would have been nice, but that's probably just because I like elveses. Is he actually the same Glorfindel reincarnated from Gondolin...sure would like to know that.


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> I could give this general answer: any Elda with some interesting thoughts to share or stories to tell.


I agree! There are many Silmarillion characters I would like to know more about, both Eldar and Edain. Huor we know almost nothing about, Voronwe is another character I would like to know more about. As for major characters, I agree with Maedhros about his namesake, or any of the sons of Feanor. We are given little dialogue or thoughts from any of them. 

I would love to know more about Glorfindel, specifically when he lived in Gondolin and how he was sent back (assuming he was). 

I think Tolkien would have to write a thousand books before we'd all be satisfied!


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 30, 2003)

Eowyn killed? I didnt read that in The Lord Of The Rings? I chose Legolas who is my fav. character in TLOTR's. His character, was least important. I would of like to know more about him. Also I would have liked to know about many others who I havent heard of. I should get The Silmarillion.


----------



## Eol (Oct 1, 2003)

Slightly off topic here...Where is my post count?


----------



## Rangerdave (Oct 2, 2003)

Nessa: the Graceful
Of all of Tolkien’s Valar, the least is said about Nessa. All that is known of her is that she is the wife of Tulkas and that she delights in the arts. Nessa was the physical manifestation of elegance, charm and beauty.


Not much to go on there.

RD


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 2, 2003)

I've always wanted a little more on Aragorn's travels incognito before the Lord of the Rings. It would make a great novel, I'm sure. I'll just have to write it. .. Blah

Besides that. . .perhaps the Dead in the Paths. ..I voted for Goldberry because she seems so nice and cheerful. ..but what the heck IS a river's daughter?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe hearing tales about Bombadil would "spoil the enigma"?

Were the Barrow-wights some of the enslaved Elves fëa, that Tolkien talks about in 'Laws and Customs of the Eldar'? If so, wouldn't it be nice to hear about the Elves lives whilst incarnate and how they were enslaved by Sauron?

What about the Nazgûl? How were they ensnared? What were they like as kings? Which kingdoms did they rule over?

And who was the Mouth of Sauron?


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2004)

There's more about Goldberry in the poem Tom Bombadil.

I want to know more about Glorfindel. He features heroically in the Fall of Gondolin. and has a part as an undeveloped character in tLotR, and from those tasters we can tell that we have a great character with tales woven about him like plaid. How long was his 'down time' before being sent back? This would affect which events he could have been involved in. I can imagine him seeking out the survivors or descendents of Gondolin and ending up at Rivendell with Elrond. That meeting alone would make a great tale. I would have liked to have heard his reaction to the re-emergence of Glamdring and Orcrist.


----------



## Darkknight (Apr 24, 2004)

The only Tolkien works I read are LOTR and _The Hobbit_, and I would like more on the Ents and Treebeard.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkknight said:


> The only Tolkien works I read are LOTR and _The Hobbit_, and I would like more on the Ents and Treebeard.


There is not much else written about them, except that Yavanna (a sort of angelic being close to the god of Middle-earth) insisted that they be put into M-e to protect the forests from the excesses of Dwarves and Men.

Treebeard himself gives plenty of clues as to what happened with the Entwives etc. Maybe you could amuse yourself by filling in the story yourself.


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 27, 2004)

I think I'd like to hear a little more about the Ents as well. I think they're really interesting, and I always wonder about them..


----------



## Parrot (Apr 28, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> I've always wanted a little more on Aragorn's travels incognito before the Lord of the Rings. It would make a great novel, I'm sure. I'll just have to write it. .. Blah


You beat me to that answer Elgee. 

What are you waiting for? CHOP! CHOP!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 28, 2004)

Tom bombadil is definitely a character that is shadowed in my opinion. He doesn't act like a maiar at all. but the thing where he could see Frodo even with the one ring on, that was something else.

I would love to know about him.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2004)

Parrot: It's about number 200 on the list of 600 novels I have to write before I die.


----------



## Gildor (May 1, 2004)

Farmer Maggot. Just what is he up to in the Old Forest?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 22, 2004)

The Entwives...I still think they're dead

Tom Bombadil...where did he come from?

and the eagles. I love the eagles!


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 22, 2004)

I chose Glorfindel, simply because he is the coolest character in any of Tolkien's great works (hey, I changed my user name, not my favorites).  
Aside from him, though, I would have loved to have more detail about Beregond and his life as a citized of Minas Tirith and a guard of the Citadel. It would have been great to get more into the everyday city life of a medieval character such as him.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 23, 2004)

I voted for the Woses, but when I have had some time to think about it, I would prefer to learn more about Celebrimbor.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd like to learn more about the Dwarves.
Sure, there was pretty much the entire _Hobbit_, the _Dwarves & Men _in PoME, _The Line of Durin_ in the LotR Appendices, and Gimli in _Lord of the Rings_, but that was pretty much all about the Longbeards. Apart from the occasional reference in _The Silmarillion_, the Broadbeams and Firebeards are rarely mentioned. And the other four clans are seldom spoken of.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 23, 2004)

I wanna know more about those ghosts that tied up frododo by the old forest...barrowwights or whatever.  That one creepy part of the books!


----------



## Aglarband (Jun 23, 2004)

Who is Faramir, Alex.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 24, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> The Entwives...I still think they're dead


I think the 'walking tree' seen in the Shire was an Entwife. I would like to see some resolution to the tale of the Ent/Entwife separation. Maybe if Christopher Tolkien could rifle through those old carboard boxes one more time ...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 24, 2004)

I am one of those 'optimistic ones' as well, Eledhwen. I think that would be a much happier conclusion to the whole Ent/Entwife problem, and not altogether improbable!


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 25, 2004)

Seems like one unfinished part of the story there ...the ents/entwives. Maybe the good professor left it a mystery on purpose?

It would seem probable that they (the entwives) would be in the shire. At least to me. 

Treebeard mentioning to Merry and Pippin to keep an eye out for the ents back home could be a clue...and the moving tree in the shire correlates with that very much.

Ents and dragons intruige me very much. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gandalf*, Olorin the Maia, greypilgrim (etc.)...is another character I'd like to know more about! He's my hero.


----------

